# Weekend away



## Lisa2804 (Apr 26, 2019)

Our 1st weekend away since our son was diagnosed with Type 1 5 wks ago and I can say it’s quite stressful it’s like packing for a baby again making sure you’ve got everything taking spares “ just in case “ but I’m determined we’re going to have a fab time think we all deserve it.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Apr 26, 2019)

Hope you can relax when you get there, have a good weekend!


----------



## Bronco Billy (Apr 26, 2019)

You’ll be fine. Once you arrive and realise you haven’t forgotten anything, you’ll relax, and you deserve to.


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 26, 2019)

I hope you have a great time @Lisa2804 .

The packing gets easier, and just as including clothes is obvious, lthough maybe a difficult choice, packing Diabetes stuff becomes obvious, and there are fewer choices to make. 

 I now have a checklist in my pump log and just use that to gather everything I know that I will need.  It always gets sorted first, then other meds then the rest of the stuff.

Let us know how the weekend went.


----------



## KARNAK (Apr 27, 2019)

Enjoy your weekend with your family @Lisa2804.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 27, 2019)

Enjoy your break.


----------



## Lisa2804 (Apr 29, 2019)

Thanks everyone we had a really good time 3 night stay in Manchester which included my birthday and the Man United v Chelsea game Zach is a massive Man U fan !! We had a couple of blips along the way mainly Zach realising there’s somethings that may take a little more planning than normal but all in all a great weekend and Man U didn’t loose so that was a bonus .


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 29, 2019)

Lisa2804 said:


> Thanks everyone we had a really good time 3 night stay in Manchester which included my birthday and the Man United v Chelsea game Zach is a massive Man U fan !! We had a couple of blips along the way mainly Zach realising there’s somethings take a little more planning than normal  but all in all a great weekend and Man U didn’t loose so that was a bonus .


So glad that you had a good time.
As you say things just need a bit more planning, but that will just become normal.


----------

